# Would you wear this knitted wedding dress?



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

http://beyondbeyond.co.uk/blog/nattiest-knittiest-wedding-dress/

Discovered this dress my accident. Thought I would share it.


----------



## Sammi (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh, my what a waste of yarn!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Oh my ---- I think it is just plain ugly, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder, as they say.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

Chezl said:


> http://beyondbeyond.co.uk/blog/nattiest-knittiest-wedding-dress/
> 
> Discovered this dress my accident. Thought I would share it.


If I had a body like that, I would definitely wear this, it's beautiful


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Nope, need those dusters around the house.


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

jan m said:


> Nope, need those dusters around the house.


LMAO....I agree!!!


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

Chezl said:


> http://beyondbeyond.co.uk/blog/nattiest-knittiest-wedding-dress/
> 
> Discovered this dress my accident. Thought I would share it.


If I was under 6 stone (84lbs) like the model I might, but not in a wood in case I got stuck on a branch. ( I think I'm just too practical minded to be fashion forward.)


----------



## knittingflowers (Apr 18, 2013)

Never, but I would like to unravel it and use the yarn for something elsel! haha


----------



## MissyT05 (Mar 27, 2011)

Wear for a winter wedding? With back, arms and nearly everything else bare? I don't think so!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

I sure would not wear this gown! It looks like an accident waiting to happen and, as someone else said, a huge waste of good yarn. I can see the bride getting caught on everything. :thumbdown: :roll: I just posted a comment on what I thought of this dress on the site. I used just my initials, JW.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

oh my gosh that child has to be all of 12 years old!!! and yes if I had her figure and skin I would.. but I don't and never will have again! so no I would not wear that gown... it is pretty though... someone said it was a waste of yarn.. its only a waste of yarn if it ended up in the trash... a fiber artist might frog it all and make something else out of it... LOL


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I would probably wear a knitted wedding dress (Not this one) if I lived in a freezing climate and was getting married in the dead of winter.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I thought "How Odd" at first, but it grew on me. Of course, it is also practical; after the big day, I'd unravel it and have enough yarn for quite a stash!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

This dress looks like it weighs three times as much as SHE weighs. Ummm.. it looks like it is made from yarn, but KNITTED? I don't see anything but piles and piles of yarn.... no knitting at all. If you look at the close up photo of the yarn, it is super chunky or bulky.... I bet she can't even walk in it.

It says it was auctioned off, but do you think someone actually WORE this as a wedding dress..... Hmmmm.

WOW! That is ONE HOT MESS! 

I love the color of the yarn, though... I would love to take that dress apart and make something with that luscious pink yarn!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm sure there are beautiful knitted wedding dresses out there - this is not one of them.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Only if he were very rich, blind and one foot in the grave and had no one else to leave his money to.


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

Hot heavy and likely to catch on anything and everything, looks like one of those shock designs made to be talked about rather than wear.


----------



## meemaw (Jul 27, 2012)

Like the yarn - not the dress - it barely ( pun intended) qualifies for the term "dress"!!!!!


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

so ugly, and to think what could have been made with all that yarn


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

Chezl said:


> http://beyondbeyond.co.uk/blog/nattiest-knittiest-wedding-dress/
> 
> Discovered this dress my accident. Thought I would share it.


Nope
:thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## frogzone (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks very heavy!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks like it weighs a ton.


----------



## skateskris (Oct 26, 2012)

I look just like that underneath all my body fat,LOL Yes unravel it and make something else entirely.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

LOL! :shock: :shock: :thumbdown:


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

In a heart beat! On my thigh! Time to unravel it and use the yarn for something else after the honeymoon.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

If I looked like the model I just might wear that dress  just saying


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> Only if he were very rich, blind and one foot in the grave and had no one else to leave his money to.


haha, good one


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Well if i looked like that model,yes i would go for it..I love being different.


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

shepherd said:


> I'm sure there are beautiful knitted wedding dresses out there - this is not one of them.


Have to agree, this is not one of them.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

The question is "WHY"?!!


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

hotske said:


> The question is "WHY"?!!


Perhaps it was a bet, students project and they couldn't knit so tied bundles together, hen party costume??????


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Looking at all the pictures... I'd say the last one tells the story. How can that skinny little body take the weight of all that yarn???


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Never, it would snag on everything. Lovely though


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

No; I definitely would not wear ever...it's bare to her butt!! Not appropriate for a wedding at all!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

No. Looks like a mop, and it must be extremely heavy.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Chezl said:


> http://beyondbeyond.co.uk/blog/nattiest-knittiest-wedding-dress/
> 
> Discovered this dress my accident. Thought I would share it.


Nnnnnnope. Different though. I would like to see the front of it. I would wear it for some other event, just not my wedding.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Agree,it reminded me of the dust mop my mother used to have.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

thegrape said:


> Agree,it reminded me of the dust mop my mother used to have.


Afraid I have to agree. Best part is one could wear it while cleaning the floor! :lol:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

knittingflowers said:


> Never, but I would like to unravel it and use the yarn for something elsel! haha


exactly what I was thinking. lol


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Sammi said:


> Oh, my what a waste of yarn!


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

It looks like a feather duster. If I looked like the person wearing it I hope someone would feed me. That poor androgynous person needs an intervention. The feather duster in "Beauty" had more shape than s/he does. That picture made me feel angry and sad. I wonder why I reacted so strongly. I'll have to think about it. Carol


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

I dont like it. yes there are nice ones as well.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

No! Not even to my own funeral!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

not my cup of tea but then there are different blends for everyone. The art and craftsmanship cannot be denied!!


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

Interesting but impractical. All those large loops for all sorts of appendages and apparatuses to be caught in. Give me satin, lace or organdy!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Never in a million years. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sao (Jan 2, 2013)

Really ugly.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

No, I wouldn't wear that.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

It's horrid! To me it looks like skeins of yarn all tied together not knitted. By the look on her face in the third photo I should say the groom didn't like it either and did a runner.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh dear...sorry, it really doesn't look "knitted"...it looks like piles of skeins somehow hooked together. I, too, would take it apart and use the yarn for something else!! I did get married in the "dead of winter" (In VT!!) 50 years ago, and my dress had a brocade LONG SLEEVED jacket with fake fur!! Oh well, a wonderful wedding and a long marriage really don't rely on the dress!! Have a great day, everyone!! HUGS...GG


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Not for me but a beautiful design even if it must have taken forever to achieve!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

If I looked that good, yes.


----------



## baskets69 (Mar 4, 2013)

No way would I wear this, nor do I consider it knitted. Looks like a lot of looped yarn to me.


----------



## pemkelly (Sep 9, 2012)

Definitely not but I would love the yarn to make something else with. I have seen many gorgeous wedding dresses made from crochet lace though. Just stunning pieces of craftsmanship. This dress is not one of them, lol.


----------



## Vonpar (May 1, 2012)

No way. What a waste of yarn. I agree with previous kpers- would make a good duster .


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

shepherd said:


> I'm sure there are beautiful knitted wedding dresses out there - this is not one of them.


I agree. I was, at first, disappointed when I saw the dress. I thought I was going to see something beautiful and lacy. I kept looking at it and I don't see any knitting, just looping. I like the dress for the sake of art and I believe that is what it was made for, not wearing.


----------



## Margaree (May 24, 2011)

That was exactly my first thought on seeing it. What a waste!


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

Ummmmmmmm......NO!


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

I think its beautiful, probably weights as much as I do.....ALOT!!!! 
But its a lovely piece of art!


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

As an example of imagination, art and design I think this is fascinating and well executed. I find it staggering what folk can do with yarn apart from knitting or crocheting with it. I cannot believe this was ever conceived to be a wedding dress - as others have said it's totally impractical and inappropriately revealing. I would have liked to see a really modest but tightly fitting bodice on it with sleeves and high neck, in total contrast to the skirt. And yes, I would have worn a less revealing version of this in a student fashion show 50 years ago and 3 stone lighter. I must look up this designer's other work.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Dreadful!


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

This is a very ugly dress.


----------



## eeyori1955 (Jun 6, 2013)

If, and only if I had her body AND I didn't have to get married I might wear it.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Did you get the burbles on and on by the reviewer? Do people actually believe what is said instead of their eyes. A case of the emperors new clothes for sure. AND there is no knitting to it.


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

I think it would snag very easily and, right, what a waste of yarn. BUT it would be easy to frog!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thats a very sexy dress .. if i had that body i would definatly be wearing it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

NO! Ugh! I guess my fashion sense is not the same as others!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Nope. It's horrid. It even makes the beautiful model looks like some of my stash..


----------



## Jackie C (Aug 13, 2012)

Wedding dress! It looks like she fell into somebody's huge knitting basket


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm neither the age, height or weight to wear it, and never was, but I can see its attractions for someone who was...and best of all, it's recyclable, which the majority of wedding dresses are not. A friend of mine was telling me about her DIL's wedding dress from 8 years ago. It cost $40,000 and they have been short of money from day 1, and the marriage is in trouble. That dress would make a beautiful afghan!


Chezl said:


> http://beyondbeyond.co.uk/blog/nattiest-knittiest-wedding-dress/
> 
> Discovered this dress my accident. Thought I would share it.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I wonder how she would go to the bathroom??


----------



## angelus (Jun 15, 2012)

Uh, no. No i would not.


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Not for me - even if I had that body.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

NO!


----------



## kanddmom (Apr 2, 2013)

Nothing knitted about this!!! But it is an interesting design concept.


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

really not me... I could think of a LOT of other things to make with that much yarn - like afghans for all the homeless...


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Never. Looks like a dust mop. Must weigh a ton and ugly to boot.


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

Perfect for winter? I think the bride would turn blue! And the model in the first picture in way too thin.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Wouldn't wear it but I think it's striking and creative. I wish they would have shown the front as well.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I like the top part of the dress, but all the loops of yarn at the bottom? Nope. It'd catch on everything.

Hazel


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Looks like she bumped into a rack of yarn and the hanks stuck to her.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

I am not a fan of "uncovered" brides. I don't even like strapless bridal gowns and much prefer a more elegant look, with higher neckline and either short sleeved or sleeveless for summer. I guess I am just old fashioned.


----------



## kbaurer (Jun 20, 2013)

well said, my friend, well said.


----------



## kbaurer (Jun 20, 2013)

me too!!!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Not in a million years !!


----------



## kbaurer (Jun 20, 2013)

Less is more. This is way too much. I was expecting something delicate that showcases the fine points of knitting. I would wear a knitted dress that has a more classic look. Knit and lace.


----------



## meadow123 (Mar 6, 2012)

If I was a stick insect like the model I would wear anything.


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

NO. I am old fashion and would not wear something so reveling and besides that is a waste of yarn in my book.


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

Uhhmmm heck no LOL! That ain't right


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Not even if I was offered a huge sum of money.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Yikes! No way!


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

I think it looks like a mess. What a lousy waste of yarn.


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

Sammi said:


> Oh, my what a waste of yarn!


I totally agree!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Chezl said:


> http://beyondbeyond.co.uk/blog/nattiest-knittiest-wedding-dress/
> 
> Discovered this dress my accident. Thought I would share it.


Oh My! What a waste of yarn & all that extreme ugliness.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I think she just looks like a huge MOP, or dust Mop.


----------



## Bj. (May 1, 2011)

That is the ugliest dress (if you can call it that) that I have even seen, as well as a waste of good yarn. I would be ashamed to put my name on it if I were the designer.


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

Very interesting looking, but my answer is no.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

No thanks, but I could try unravelling it and knitting it up into something more useful!


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

The answer is -- Not just NO, but -- well, you get the picture.


----------



## Christi (Feb 3, 2011)

Maybe it is just me, but imho I think it is ugly.


----------



## Quilter Girl (Apr 23, 2011)

That would be no. It looks like it weighs a ton!! Might be pretty in white but it would still be no.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

Put me down on the side of practical. I can't believe she could stand long enough to have the photo taken! The weight of that yarn must be tremendous! Perhaps that's why she's on the ground in two of the pictures.


----------



## druidsgirl (Sep 24, 2011)

If I had that figure? hell yes!


----------



## elly69 (May 3, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> This dress looks like it weighs three times as much as SHE weighs. Ummm.. it looks like it is made from yarn, but KNITTED? I don't see anything but piles and piles of yarn.... no knitting at all. If you look at the close up photo of the yarn, it is super chunky or bulky.... I bet she can't even walk in it.
> 
> It says it was auctioned off, but do you think someone actually WORE this as a wedding dress..... Hmmmm.
> 
> ...


A KPer probably bought it and has unraveled it and is knitting dish cloths and pot holders as we speak


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

You have to be kidding me. Who in their right mind would wear something like that.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I think this is down right Ugly, with a capital U. I wouldn't be caught dead in this even if I was a size 0, but to each her own.


----------



## gingjan (Jun 4, 2013)

Absolutely fascinating!!! I like. :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: ps been married for 34 yrs!


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

I agree with Jean W. I saw her opinion in the blog and went, "Finally", so many people just loved that loops thing. Some said it should be itchy, was't it made from a cotton blend?


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

kipsalot said:


> I agree with Jean W. I saw her opinion in the blog and went, "Finally", so many people just loved that loops thing. Some said it should be itchy, was't it made from a cotton blend?


I'm really glad someone agrees with me. Thank you.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Not in this lifetime.


----------



## Shibbli (Jun 22, 2013)

Whoa, whoa, whoa! The model AND the dress are torn up from the floor up! That is way past butt ugly! However, give me the yarn and I think I could make me a sweater or two!!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

JW...I just dittoed your post there before reading the comments here.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

gina said:


> JW...I just dittoed your post there before reading the comments here.


I really thank you. Maybe now they will start getting the idea that not all of us agree with the consensus of the blog. :thumbup:


----------



## emdns (Feb 23, 2011)

No way


----------



## Shibbli (Jun 22, 2013)

Awwwwwwww! We don't have to agree, just get along. Actually, I hate it when everyone agrees with some of this stuff. It makes me feel like odd man out sometimes. Just like I KNOW that dress is ugly!!!!!!!! But, it has it's good things, like. . .ummmmmm. . .gemme a moment. . . Hang on. . . Well, you know what I'm trying to get at. We all have an opinion, and no one is right.

I like hearing "the other side" so to speak. On the other hand, disagreeing should always be done decently and in order. It also gives us something to chew on that is zero calories!!! I, for one, need more of that in my life. HEhehehehehe!

Okay, I am done! Still a little loopy from not going to bed last night.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't think so. That is not a very practical dress for any time of the year let alone winter. It would look better on a Barbie doll, but then I guess I am thinking of the waste of yarn. Like the colour though.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Geez, no. Poor girl looks like she's freezing!


----------



## 8169 (Feb 22, 2011)

No Its very ugly


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

pretty dress


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz said:


> Looking at all the pictures... I'd say the last one tells the story. How can that skinny little body take the weight of all that yarn???


Probably propped up on a stool :lol:


----------

